# Fake Out Tip



## HazardousDescent (Jul 25, 2016)

Had someone about to hand me cash, then pulled it back and left the car. Um ok.


----------



## valor (Aug 25, 2015)

Lady hands me a twenty. Do you have change? Wants $20 in singles. Lol.


----------

